# Fs : - New Nokia N95,New D-Wade Sidekick 3,Samsung Laptop 400PX,New Motorola Mpx 30



## heritage (Jun 14, 2007)

NEW GSM PHONES/PDA - UNBEATABLE PRICES WE ARE CERTIFIED WHOLESALERS OF VARIOUS GSM MOBILE PHONES AT VERY AFFORDABLE PRICES ATTACH IS OUR VERY CURRENT PRICE LIST OF GSM PHONES FOR YOUR REFERENCE ALL PHONES/PDA ARE BRAND NEW SIM FREE/OPEN LINES/UNLOCK.


We are mobile phones wholesalers and we do sale in pieces to enhance our sales.We deals on all brands and models of mobile phones such as
Nokia,Motorola,Samsung,Sony Ericsson,Sagem, Nextel,Sidekick II,Sprint,Ipods, Laptops, Mp3 players etc at very cheap prices.Also, this is to
reach our customers globally that its the season of BUY TWO GET ONE FREE.


We are using this medium to reach interested buyers of mobile phones.Do kindly reply back if you are interested.


Email : Heritage.phonestore@yahoo.com
Email : Heritage.phonestore@hotmail.fr


THE KINDS OF MOBILE PHONES ARE LISTED BELOW:



NEW Nokia
New Nokia N95 ---$350usd
New Nokia N76----$260usd
New Nokia n93i ---$240usd
New Nokia N75 ---$250usd
New Nokia 5300--- $200usd
New Nokia 7373--- $200usd
New Nokia 7390 ---$280usd
New Nokia n93 ---$230usd
New Nokia n92 ---$190usd
New Nokia n91--- $180usd
New Nokia n90--- $150usd
New Nokia n72 ---$150usd
New Nokia n73 ---$160usd
New nokia n83 ---$170usd
New nokia n80--- $165usd
New Nokia e73 ---$165usd
New Nokia n70 ---$160usd
New Nokia E61 ---$150usd
New Nokia 7200 ---$195usd
New Nokia 9300 ---$190usd
New Nokia 7250i ---$175usd
New Nokia Vertu Ascent-$350
New Nokia Vertu Signature-$550
New Nokia 8800 ---$220usd
New Nokia 8800 Sirocco Gold ---$230
New Nokia 8800 Sirocco Black---$230



NEW Sidekick
New LRG sidekick 3 special Edition $160usd`
New D-Wade Sidekick 3 $180usd
New Sidekick 3 $140usd
New Sidekick 2 $120usd
New Pink couture sidekick 2 $135usd
New Mr. Cartoon sidekick $130usd



NEW Sony ericsson
New Sony Ericsson k790A--- $230usd
New Sony Ericsson p990--- $200usd
New Sony Ericsson w900--- $180usd
New Sony Ericsson Z525a ---$200usd
New Sony Ericsson W710i--- $190usd
New Sony Ericsson Z710i ---$200usd
New Sony Ericsson W300i--- $180usd
New Sony Ericsson K310 ---$180usd
New Sony Ericsson M600--- $200usd
New Sony Ericsson j100 ---$240usd
New Sony ericsson k500i ---$130usd
New Sony Ericsson p800 ---$140usd
New Sony Ericsson p900--- $150usd
New Sony Ericsson p910 ---$180usd
New Sony Ericsson z1010 ---$160usd
New Sony Ericsson z600 ---$130usd
New Sony Ericsson s700i--- $150usd
New Sony Ericsson s750i ---$180usd
New Sony Ericsson W800i ---$180usd



NEW Samsungs
New Samsung X830 ---$250USD
New Samsung P310 ---$255USD
New Samsung P900--- $220usd
New Samsung D900 ---$300usd
New Samsung M500--- $280usd
New Samsung C417 ---$250usd
New Samsung Q1 -----$200usd
New Samsung SGH-e910 ---$180usd
New Samsung p850--- $200usd
New Samsung d500 ---$140usd
New Samsung e600--- $180usd
New Samsung e800 ---$160usd
New Samsung sgh-d410--- $270usd
New Samsung sgh-e700--- $150usd
New Samsung sgh-e715 ---$170usd
New Samsung sgh-p100 ---$130usd
New Samsung sgh-p400 ---$100usd
New Samsung SGH-Z510 ---$150usd
New Samsung SGH-p300--- $180usd
New Samsung SGH-i300--- $185usd
New Samsung sgh-p408 ---$240usd
New Samsung sgh-p730--- $150usd
New Samsung sgh-s300m ---$100usd
New Samsung x450 ---$100usd
New Samsung SCH-i730 ---$130usd
New Samsung BlackJack SGH-i607---$200usd



NEW Motorola
New Motorola ROKR E6---$230usd
New Motorola Razr V3i D&G---$180usd
New Motorola ROKR E2---$190usd
New Motorola K1 ---$180
New Motorola Razr maxx ---$230USD
New Motorola Razr v3xx--- $250USD
New Motorola pebl u6--- $150usd
New Motorola a1200--- $200usd
New Motorola a1010 ---$180usd
New Motorola a1000--- $170usd
New Motorola a388c ---$170usd
New Motorola a760 ---$166usd
New Motorola a768 ---$170usd
New Motorola a768i--- $160usd
New Motorola a780 ---$170usd
New Motorola i860 ---$135usd
New Motorola Mpx 300 ---$150usd
New Motorola Mpx 220 ---$140usd
New Motorola V6 ---$150usd
New Motorola L7 ---$165usd
New Motorola e680 ---$200usd
New Motorola razor v3---$90usd
New Motorola v220 $170usd
New Motorola v80 with Bluetooth ---$260usd
New Motorola v872 ---$200usd



New Qtek
New Qtek s200 ---$200
New Qtek 9000--- $220
New Qtek 8310--- $200
New Qtek 8300--- $210
New Qtek 9100 ---$240
New Qtek 8100---$250
New Qtek s110 ---$210
New Qtek s100 ---$200
New Qtek 9090 ---$210
New Qtek 8020 ---$200
New Qtek 8010 ---$180
New Qtek 2020i--- $240
New Qtek 2020---$250
New Qtek 8080 ---$130
New Qtek 8060 ---$160
New Qtek 1010 ---$150
New Qtek 7070--- $250



NEW E-ten
New ETEN G500+...$200usd
New Eten M500...$180usd
New ETEN M600+...$200usd



NEW Treo
New The Treo 700w...$200
New The Treo 650....$140
New The Treo 700p...$200



New LG
LG VX8600 Chocolate---$150usd
LG KG800 Chocolate----$180usd
LG enV VX-9900--------$185usd
And many more LG phones in store....



Brand new Video Game
New Nintendo Wii $230
New Xbox 360 ...$200
New Playstation 3...$200



New Sony Vaio Laptops
Sony VAIO FS Series Notebook PC - VGNFS810W---$400
Sony VAIO T340P/L PMC-1.2GHz with Free Intel Mobile Kit---$700
Sony VAIO Z1RAP1 - Pentium M 1.5 GHz - 14.1" TFT---$900
Sony VAIO VGN-AX570G 1.86GHz Pentium M 750 1GB 160GB---$670
Sony VAIO BX660P Notebook - Intel Centrino Duo Core 2---$700
Sony VAIO VGN-BX640P51 Intel Core 2 Duo 14.1" SXGA+ ATI---$1,000
Sony VAIO VGN-BX540B02 Intel Pentium M 740(1.73GHz)---$510
Sony Vaio AR190 Intel Core Duo T2500, 1GB of DDR2 memory---$1,250
Sony VAIO VGN-C140G/B Notebook PC ---$460



New Toshiba Laptops
Toshiba Tecra M5-S433 14.1" Laptop Computer---$670
Toshiba Laptop computers Satellite r15-S822 Pentium---$1,200
Toshiba Laptop Tecra M7-S7311 Tablet PC ---$600
Toshiba Tecra M5-S5331 14.1" Laptop Computer---$700
Toshiba Qosmio G25-AV513 Laptop---$650
Toshiba Tecra A4-S211 Centrino Laptop Notebook PC---$1,000
TOSHIBA SATELLITE LAPTOP-- P20-102----$500
TOSHIBA SATELLITE LAPTOP-- M30-832----$400
TOSHIBA TECRA M2 40GB-- PM 1.5GHZ-- 14INCH-- WIFI-- DVD-CDRW----$500



New Dell Laptops
Dell Demo Latitude D800 15 Notebook/Laptop Computer...$800
Dell Inspiron 6000 ---$400
Dell Inspiron 8200 P4 1.6G---$450
Dell Precision M-70, Centrino, ---$440
Dell Inspiron 8200 P4 1.6G ---$500
Dell Latitude D820 Laptop Computer PC Notebook Computers --$780
Dell Latitude D820 Laptop Computer PC Notebook Computers--$900
Dell Inspiron 630m 1.8GHz Notebook/Laptop ... $790
Dell Inspiron 9400 2GHz Notebook/Laptop Computer...$900



New Samsung Laptops
Samsung Laptop 320P---$500
Samsung Laptop 400PNBLACK---$900
Samsung Laptop 400PX---$910
Samsung Laptop 243TSILVER---$990
SAMSUNG LAPTOP-- M40 HWM 745--$500
Samsung Q1(NP-Q1-V000) Intel Celeron M 353(900MHz) ---$900



New Apple Laptops
Apple Customized 13 MacBook Laptop Computer (Black) MacBook ---$600
Apple MacBook Black 2.0 + 100GB RAM---$950
Apple Customized 13 MacBook Laptop Computer with 2.0GHz---$810
Apple Macbook BLK 13i 2.0GHZ MA701LL/A---$740
Apple 15.4" 2.0GHz 100GB 1GB RAM Intel Macbook Pro HOT---$605
Apple G4 iBook 14 Inch Notebook Computer---$600
Apple PowerBook G4 Laptop M9970LL/A ---$900



New HP Laptops
HP / Hewlett-Packard Pavilion dv1519us Laptop Computer---$500
HP / Hewlett-Packard Demo Pavilion dv2040us---$700
HP Compaq Business Notebook 2.0GHz AMD Turion 64 DVD+---$600
HP X1360US 15.4" Intel M1.4GHz Laptop---$500
HP Pavilion DV61250M-B Notebook PC / Printer / Camera Bundle---$700
Hewlett Packard / HP HP Business Notebook nx7400 - Intel---$620
HP Pavilion DV5000Z TURION64 ML-40 2.2G-2GB-80GB Laptop---$800



Email : Heritage.phonestore@yahoo.com
Email : Heritage.phonestore@hotmail.fr


We offer prompt shipping from our Warehouse factory,Typically the product will arrive within 2/3 Days Via Either Fedex/Ups Courier
Sevices.


NOTE: Shipping Charges are Base On Destination,So when Placing Order with Us Kindly Include your Location Such as State and Zipcode
SO GET BACK TO US IF YOU QRE INTRESTD IN ANY OF OUR PRODUCT


----------

